# ECU on 95 240SX - Where?



## jmallard (Oct 16, 2003)

Pardon my dumb question. .

I checked the FAQs on 240SX.org and read that he ECU is under the kick panel on the passenger side of the car.

Not being a mechanic, at all, I want to be sure before I start messing with stuff - is this the ECU?




























Correct me if I'm wrong please, I just remove this unit and turn it over and I'll see the ECU "screw" and LED light to obtain codes as to why my "Check Engine Light" is on?

TIA

Jerry


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

yes thats it


----------



## jmallard (Oct 16, 2003)

Joel,

Thanks for the response.

Since this is the first time I ever saw an ECU, I wanted to be sure before I scew something up.

I found and removed 2 bolts (top and bottom) and one nut (at the rear). You can see them removed in the pics above. The unit doesn't seem to want to come out - am I missing something else?

BTW, I notice you are from Perth - I spend 51 great days in Adelaide back in 2001. Sent over by my company to do some work. 

I had a blast. If I ever move to another country, it will be Australia.

Thanks again.

Jerry


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Not sure but it may just be either wedged in there or you have missed a screw or it is clipped in somehow.
If it makes it easier you can take the plug off first. Just uncrew the bolt on the white plastic cover and pull the plug off. You might want to have the battery disconnected while doing this.
To get the plug back on, fit the plug on straight but dont push it in, screw the bolt in and the plug will fit straight. Thats what the bolt is for


----------



## jmallard (Oct 16, 2003)

Joel,

Thanks for the additional info.

I'll check it out and let you know.

Jerry


----------

